

Introduction to Category Theory in Scala - calibraxis
http://hseeberger.wordpress.com/2010/11/25/introduction-to-category-theory-in-scala/

======
calibraxis
_[This is a fixed version of<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1940270>] _

